
Show HN: Muxamp, a unified playlist for YouTube and SoundCloud - fruchtose
Muxamp is a unified playlist that lets you search for and play YouTube and SoundCloud media back-to-back. It is my first web app, written entirely in JavaScript (thanks to Node.JS).<p>Link: http://muxamp.com/<p>Features:<p>* Easy track search<p>* Drag and drop playlist rearrangement<p>* Sharing your playlist is as easy as copy-pasting the URL<p>* Attractive UI, thanks to Bootstrap and CSS<p>* Free, no sign-up required<p>This is a personal project of mine that I used to learn more about JavaScript and web programming. Feedback is appreciated! (Tell me if it sucks or not.)<p>This project is hosted by Nodester (http://nodester.com).<p>Thanks for reading!
-Robert
======
orbitahl
Hello Robert,

As an avid music fan and a self-taught web-developer/designer) I've been
having thoughts of building something similar to SoundCloud/YouTube
integration for a while now (since the end of 2010 already, to be honest).
However, it was just recently I came to a conclusion that it could be worth
building, since Spotify, Rdio nor any other music streaming service doesn't
seem to moving in this direction. The service should probably have to include
Dropbox integration and "collaborative listening" as well in order to gain
some kind of competitive edge.

Anyhow: is it okay to email you the design ideas I have so far?

\- Andrus

~~~
fruchtose
Hi Andrus,

Thanks for the interest in my project! I am glad to hear that there are other
developers interested in creating music streaming solutions, but I am not
looking to compete with other sites at the moment. This is a personal project,
and I don't view it from a business standpoint.

~~~
orbitahl
I see, no problem. The more the merrier, I suppose.

------
ammmir
very cool! it'd be nice to import playlists from youtube and favorites from
soundcloud, and even save stuff back to them.

i'm building something very similar, but as a native mac app that lives in the
menu bar: <http://cloudplay.fm> \-- competition in this space is definitely
good :)

~~~
fruchtose
Hi Amir! Thanks for your kind words. You're right, there is definitely
potential for user interaction of that sort, and considering those features
are further down the line. I am happy so far to have published my code and
made it look presentable. I look forward to seeing what you develop (iTunes
integration is a great feature), but since I don't use a Mac I won't be using
it. You have a great idea, and I wish you luck! :)

------
bcn
Nice work... Thanks for sharing.

The only question I have is if the playlist URL might become problematic with
longer lists? That might mean you would have to persist something serverside,
but otherwise, very slick!

~~~
fruchtose
You're right, most browsers recommend using URLs < 2048 characters
(particularly a problem for IE), so it is a problem for larger playlists.
That's due to the way I'm choosing to iterate on the application. I wanted to
get the site off the ground and enable URL sharing without getting bogged down
in DB design. I consider that part outside the MVP. Thanks for checking out
the app!

------
fruchtose
Text link: <http://muxamp.com/>

